# d800 SD vs CF card



## bs0604 (Apr 12, 2012)

Still waiting on my preordered D800.  I believe the camera has the ability to write to both SD and CF cards.  Is there a reason I would want to use one over the other?


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 12, 2012)

CF is much faster and thats a plus with the D800 with each file at 70+MB.


----------



## xyphoto (Apr 12, 2012)

You can use CF for photos and SD for video. Or simply use SD as the backup in case CF fails.


----------



## Yangpei (Apr 13, 2012)

CF cards tend to be faster, but are more expensive. I have a Lexar Pro 1000x 32gb CF card (150mb/sec) and a Sandisc Extreme Pro 32gb SD card (95mb/sec) in my D800.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 13, 2012)

I use both in my D300s.  Depending on what I'm doing, I sometimes simply use the SD as a backup or as an overflow if I expect to take a lot of photos.  The CF is a bit faster.


----------



## Markw (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah.  That's the main advantage I found for the CF cards is that they can be faster.  I do like them better, though.  They just seem more durable, almost brick-like.  But, that's why people say they're becoming obsolete at the same time.  

Mark


----------

